

New tools to bolster a Mac world - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/24/technology/personaltech/24pogue.html?em&ex=1201323600&en=c7f6d9e661feae59&ei=5087%0A

======
tx
_This, frankly, is the best part. When you type in Word or delete a message
from Entourage, the response is smart and snappy._

This is ridiculous. In 2007, a software running on machinery capable of doing
the job of 10 year old supercomputers, gets praised for being able to type and
delete words without delays!

I would drop dead if I read this "review from the future" in 1994 when I was
comfortably typing in MS Word on my powerful Compaq with 386DX CPU.

Public's expectations for computer technology has fallen so low... I guess
this explains Zoho and many more paradoxes of today's computing world.

